# Feral Cats



## Mattuk

Over here I can under the terms of my shotgun and firearms certificate's shoot any animal I deem to be a threat to wildlife, livestock or human life as long as its on land that I own or have permission to carry a shotgun or rifle on. I was listening to a podcast today about feral cat control and or removal in the US. My word you have it difficult to say the least! Any thoughts!?


----------



## youngdon

Import coyotes they love cat.

We'll get them in the inner city areas, on the edges of town or where they have a pathway or a golf course to hide on they take care of any cats.


----------



## Mattuk

Well from this podcast they were saying you have a hard time shooting, trapping etc them because of the various laws.


----------



## Dust

What podcast were you listening to? I would like to pick up some more podcasts


----------



## Mattuk

That was The Wildlife Pro from itunes. Dust I'll have a look through my mp3 player and PM you with the best ones.

I guess I don't really have to say it but you should be listening to the Up North Journal podcast with Mike Adams.


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> Well from this podcast they were saying you have a hard time shooting, trapping etc them because of the various laws.


 Their easy to trap or do the laws say you are not allowed?


----------



## Mattuk

Well from what it said once in the trap some states you could kill them but in others you could be liable if the owner then try's to claim the now dead cat, some states you have to take them to an animal shelter or something like that. It just seemed a lot of trouble once you got the little bugger in the trap.


----------



## Dust

I think the SSS applies here. I DLed the podcast, I will listen to it tomorrow on my drive to work.


----------



## coyotejon

I've actually had feral cats come in to my calls while coyote hunting before. They are sneaky little buggers, sometimes you don't seem them until they are right at your feet, Bobcats would be the same way I imagine.


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> Well from what it said once in the trap some states you could kill them but in others you could be liable if the owner then try's to claim the now dead cat, some states you have to take them to an animal shelter or something like that. It just seemed a lot of trouble once you got the little bugger in the trap.


 In a 330 coni-bear its instant kitty heaven!!


----------



## On a call

Yes a 330 seems to allow for a fast and permanet transition. My view is if they are on my property they are my property and I do with my property as I see fit


----------



## coyotejon

I have heard feral cats are actually just as bad on upland bird populations as skunks, possums, raccoons, or any of the other wild critters.


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> Yes a 330 seems to allow for a fast and permanet transition. My view is if they are on my property they are my property and I do with my property as I see fit


Just be sure you know the local game laws or don't get caught. SSS is definitly in order


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> In a 330 coni-bear its instant kitty heaven!!


This was all live catch traps.


----------



## bones44

coyotejon said:


> I have heard feral cats are actually just as bad on upland bird populations as skunks, possums, raccoons, or any of the other wild critters.


 Yes they are. Unfortunately they have programs here where the shelters will fix them for free and then they turn them loose again !! How stupid is that ?


----------



## Mattuk

We have shelters over here that will rehabilitate and release an injured fox, badger even bloody squirrels!


----------



## hassell

bones44 said:


> Yes they are. Unfortunately they have programs here where the shelters will fix them for free and then they turn them loose again !! How stupid is that ?


 Its funny you mentioned that as they have the same problem in town big time, and were doing the same thing, there's to many regular cat's let loose to terrorize neighbor hoods gardens and flower beds, I thinned some out on my block at the last place I lived and was catching 15 a week-- Jeez. People dump them off down around here but the yotes keep them thinned down pretty good.


----------



## Mattuk

15 a week, for how many weeks!?


----------



## On a call

Just one week would be enough...that is a lot of cats.


----------



## hassell

The ex then went through animal control at the beginning who brought over a live cage, she walked across the street, filled it full of cats from 1 house and called animal control an hour later, 21 cats in that cage, control couldn't believe it, took them away, decided to do it my way, had to stop as people were noticing and complaining that Garfield was missing!!!


----------



## On a call

Garfield is part of the problem, you know...the cartoon characters, Bambi mentality.

Another problem with cats that roam free is the things they spread around, worms, disease and mentioned thier killing off our furry friends.

What does SSS stand for ?


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Garfield is part of the problem, you know...the cartoon characters, Bambi mentality.
> 
> Another problem with cats that roam free is the things they spread around, worms, disease and mentioned thier killing off our furry friends.
> 
> What does SSS stand for ?


 Shooot, shovelll, silince.


----------



## On a call

Ah yes...but I am more of a SCL kinda guy

Shoot, Cover, Leave


----------



## Mattuk

Thats only doing half the job though Brian.


----------



## On a call

Yeah but I do not carry a shovel with me, in the woods that is. However around the house, you betcha !


----------



## youngdon

It's a figure of speech *#@!


----------



## On a call

SSS it is PM me if you need


----------



## El Gato Loco

Feral cats? Hell, we use SSS on house cats around here.







I really don't even understand how we got into domesticating the cat. What good are they? Oh wait, the Chinese could tell you.


----------



## On a call

Some people are farmers and do not even know it.


----------



## singlesix

coyotejon said:


> I've actually had feral cats come in to my calls while coyote hunting before. They are sneaky little buggers, sometimes you don't seem them until they are right at your feet, Bobcats would be the same way I imagine.


They have come to my calls too , but they are very wary and have not gave me a shot.


----------



## wilded

.22 rifle with remington CBees, .22 air rifle, high pitch calls or hand squeaks. Nuff said!


----------



## On a call

Yep I am in line with you !


----------



## destructive_mechanic

hassell said:


> Its funny you mentioned that as they have the same problem in town big time, and were doing the same thing, there's to many regular cat's let loose to terrorize neighbor hoods gardens and flower beds, I thinned some out on my block at the last place I lived and was catching 15 a week-- Jeez. People dump them off down around here but the yotes keep them thinned down pretty good.


MAN, too bad you cant get anything for the pelts!!!


----------



## On a call

destructive_mechanic said:


> MAN, too bad you cant get anything for the pelts!!!


You can in China...they buy them big time. They make them into all sorts of things.


----------



## Rasch Chronicles

Domestic and Feral cats are death on all sorts of native species. I love all animals, in their proper place. It's a travesty that other people, who claim to love animals, put me in the position of having to decide how to control them. We lived in the country at one time, and we had three neutered and spayed fat cats that liked to go out for spell each day. Kept them fat so they wouldn't terrorize the local animal population. But we had a neighbor with a dozen stray cats. They produced litter after litter of kittens. Finally, after the second or third time I caught one stalking through my yard. I started trapping them and taking them to the shelter. When the shelter said no more, I was forced to take sterner measures. Within a few months I was able to completely solve the problem.

Until they got more strays in...

At that point I threw my hands up and called animal control. Though maintained a series of traps to capture the more adventurous ones. 

It's a matter of responsiblity, and that's something that we have lost in large measure.

Best Regards,<O</O
Albert A Rasch<O</O
The Rasch Outdoor Chronicles<O</O
Wild Pigs: Not Tough Enough to Face Ol' King Coal<O</O


----------



## Mattuk

Well said Albert.


----------



## hassell

Rasch Chronicles said:


> Domestic and Feral cats are death on all sorts of native species. I love all animals, in their proper place. It's a travesty that other people, who claim to love animals, put me in the position of having to decide how to control them. We lived in the country at one time, and we had three neutered and spayed fat cats that liked to go out for spell each day. Kept them fat so they wouldn't terrorize the local animal population. But we had a neighbor with a dozen stray cats. They produced litter after litter of kittens. Finally, after the second or third time I caught one stalking through my yard. I started trapping them and taking them to the shelter. When the shelter said no more, I was forced to take sterner measures. Within a few months I was able to completely solve the problem.
> 
> Until they got more strays in...
> 
> At that point I threw my hands up and called animal control. Though maintained a series of traps to capture the more adventurous ones.
> 
> It's a matter of responsiblity, and that's something that we have lost in large measure.
> 
> Best Regards,<O</O
> Albert A Rasch<O</O
> The Rasch Outdoor Chronicles<O</O
> Wild Pigs: Not Tough Enough to Face Ol' King Coal<O</O


 I hear you there, been there with the nice guy thing, live trapping for the shelter. People just don't get it-- after a few weeks of some serious trapping they started too notice!!! HA!!


----------



## On a call

Rasch Chronicles said:


> Domestic and Feral cats are death on all sorts of native species. I love all animals, in their proper place. It's a travesty that other people, who claim to love animals, put me in the position of having to decide how to control them. We lived in the country at one time, and we had three neutered and spayed fat cats that liked to go out for spell each day. Kept them fat so they wouldn't terrorize the local animal population. But we had a neighbor with a dozen stray cats. They produced litter after litter of kittens. Finally, after the second or third time I caught one stalking through my yard. I started trapping them and taking them to the shelter. When the shelter said no more, I was forced to take sterner measures. Within a few months I was able to completely solve the problem.
> 
> Until they got more strays in...
> 
> At that point I threw my hands up and called animal control. Though maintained a series of traps to capture the more adventurous ones.
> 
> It's a matter of responsiblity, and that's something that we have lost in large measure.
> 
> Best Regards,<O</O
> Albert A Rasch<O</O
> The Rasch Outdoor Chronicles<O</O
> Wild Pigs: Not Tough Enough to Face Ol' King Coal<O</O


Fully agreed... and well said.


----------

